# Curing Time for Alumilite



## mharvey (Feb 25, 2013)

ummm...my alumilite blanks are soft after four hours...well....pliable...not hard....room is about 60 degrees...issue?


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 25, 2013)

Too cold.  I think Alumilite says 62*.  I have cast colder but expect it to take a long time to cure.


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 25, 2013)

Which alumilite formula, and how many oz was the pour?
Eugene


----------



## mharvey (Feb 25, 2013)

about 2 oz total...just one blank until I get it correct...sounds like the cold was the issue...it was teh water clear...using a scale...red dye...and gold powder...and under 40 psi for 20 miin.

It stuck to the cutting board mold...and did not snap out...guess I need to let it set for a few days...woudl baking help?


----------



## Erik831 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think temperature is the issue here where I live it's been in the upper 50s and I've cast with no problems maybe you need to mix little more oz per batch


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been also having a bit of problem with the clear not totally setting up, but if I do the same with the white, it has no issues.  I weigh my product before use and usually get great results, but the basement is a bit cooler than normal lately and was thinking it was probably that.  I'll just put those aside and check them in a couple weeks...


----------



## resinman (Feb 25, 2013)

You didn't say what you did, so here goes. Assuming you are using Alumilite Clear.
I store my resin in the house and take it to my unheated shop when I'm going to cast.( I do heat the shop when I'm out there)
Mix between "A" & "B" side is supposed to be mixed 50/50 by weight. I mix mine by volume 50/50 and have NEVER had a problem.
Once mixed it goes in the pressure pot at 60psi(Alumilite recomends 40psi), for 45 minutes. It is always cured by then.
Alumilite cures by making its own heat. If it is really cold in the shop when I start I do pre-heat the mold a little.

I could be wrong, but it sounds like you are not mixing the two sides long enough.
Remember you have 6-7 minutes open time and that is a long time. If you mix for 2 to 2-1/2 minutes, you still have 5 minutes to get it under pressure.

I also pour small cabochons (jewelry pendants, maybe 1" by 1/2" thick) in my cold shop.  I do not put these under pressure and just let them sit there all night. They are a little tacky still after a couple of hours. After all night, they are cured.

Hope this helps??
Thanks, Gary


----------



## HamTurns (Feb 25, 2013)

I cast with Alumilite Clear yesterday and my shop was 58 degrees.

Mine came out of the pressure pot and out of the mold in about 45 minutes.

The casting was a little warm still, but solid.

You may not have mixed well enough.

Tom


----------



## mharvey (Feb 25, 2013)

super....guess i will just get medieval on the stirring....thanks


----------

